# best way for painting soffits trim color?



## cdiggs22 (May 9, 2012)

Just wondering what everyone thinks is the best way to paint soffits the same color as trim?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I mask them and shoot them most of the time.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Got a job customer wants only brushing. So I'm brushing. 

Spraying can work too.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Mini cage. 
Or spray,but if there is much masking involved or I can't shield easily, its about as fast just to roll/brush


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We brush them, spray some times if we can. I do ask some HO if they want it painted or not.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

1) Talk them out of it. Have them walk around their neighborhood to see no one is doing the eaves trim color. Remind them how much they can save now, and in the future, by painting eaves same color as siding. 

2) Spray trim and eaves, then spray siding and cut in the top siding board with a brush while spraying.


----------



## AV Painting (Apr 25, 2012)

Eaves should go body color, soffits are commonly done trim color. Usually we spray soffits and fascia/gutters first, then run masking tape or paper and shield when spraying body. Sometimes it makes sense to spray window trim while you're at it then mask it.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Depends on the size in my opinion, larger ones can be trim color, smaller ones you really can't see so might as well do it the body. Eaves with no fascia or are open should be body color.

If eaves are against stucco then the stucco gets done first then the eaves gets rolled and brushed. Easier to make a straight line on the wood then the stucco. If the body is siding then I do the eaves first, either spray or roll.

Pat


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Body is the only thing that gets body color, unless there are some leaders that come down across the body. With really wide soffits, we'll often go a second trim color, slightly lighter, to let more light into the interior.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

AV Painting said:


> Eaves should go body color, soffits are commonly done trim color. Usually we spray soffits and fascia/gutters first, then run masking tape or paper and shield when spraying body. Sometimes it makes sense to spray window trim while you're at it then mask it.



exactly that. Except we dont mask it, just cut in while spraying the siding


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I think the tendency to paint soffits with the body color is a choice driven by production decisions, not aesthetic ones. It the same with the idea of only "facing" exterior trim.

This has come up a number of times before on PT and I understand that, once again, I'm in the minority. But I also know that our clients have been appreciative about our approach to color placement.

We've actually seen some jobs where the "painters" have only faced interior trim. It seems like just one more step in the race to the bottom.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

You wrap all your window trim? I think it looks awesome like that but we almost never do it.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Bender said:


> You wrap all your window trim? I think it looks awesome like that but we almost never do it.


 I've always heard the difference in edging trim or not referred to as 'east coast v/s 'west coast . 'East coast being painting the edges with the trim. Just facing off trim is referred to as a ' California edge, or west coast edge. Don't know where that terminology came from. 

I do both on exteriors, case depending. Seen it a lot on interior crown molding where they will run the wall color up on the bottom lip of the crown to get a straight line more easily. Looks cheesey to me, but some HO's don't even notice it.


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

joshmays1976 said:


> I've always heard the difference in edging trim or not referred to as 'east coast v/s 'west coast . 'East coast being painting the edges with the trim. Just facing off trim is referred to as a ' California edge, or west coast edge. Don't know where that terminology came from.
> 
> I do both on exteriors, case depending. Seen it a lot on interior crown molding where they will run the wall color up on the bottom lip of the crown to get a straight line more easily. Looks cheesey to me, but some HO's don't even notice it.


I heard that to man, now that I am out here I see it a lot, I do both, but I prefer to wrap them I think it's looks better. Not a fan of the "California " style to me it just looks lazy but some customers like. Just my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Gough said:


> I think the tendency to paint soffits with the body color is a choice driven by production decisions, not aesthetic ones. It the same with the idea of only "facing" exterior trim.
> 
> This has come up a number of times before on PT and I understand that, once again, I'm in the minority. But I also know that our clients have been appreciative about our approach to color placement.
> 
> We've actually seen some jobs where the "painters" have only faced interior trim. It seems like just one more step in the race to the bottom.


I almost always use an edger pad to run the returns. And often it's the last task I will do in a space. Whenever I see trim just faced and not with the returns done it just looks incomplete. Like whoever just never ran the returns.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Sometimes with crappy trim it looks better.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

If soffits are a diff colour than the body I'd spray it first then paper it off and spray the body.Taping on to fresh paint could be a problem unless you use the yellow Frog tape.

Just like an interior ceiling you paint the high stuff first.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Does it ever seem like we overly complicate some things that are kinda simple?

....


----------

